# My new 2009 F350 Diesel BOAT!!!



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

Having twin boys meant I HAD to get a new toy!!!!! Winter...BRING IT!!!!!!!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

nice truck & plow.....I have been very happy with my wideout, is that new for you, or have you ran one before?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Damn, you spared no expense. Pimp ass truck, a Wideout, 1k spreader with light kit, Weatherguard box, and very nice lettering! Well done, nice truck!


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the compliments, now tell my wife that it's justified.LOL It is the second season using the wideout and I tell ya what, I'll never go back to a straight blade ever!!! The amount of tricks you can do with the wideout is amazing! Technology in plowing is awsome!!! My next goal is to get all the equip. you guys have...baby steps first.xysport


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

look up that auger issues with that 1000.....the new augers suck...get the older version..

theres a large thread on it somewhere.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I really like your lettering, it stands out quite well. We have a similar line above the tires.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

nice lookin truck. I like the lettering. Throw some heavy duty coils on there now to jack the front up. It looks much better.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow, that truck is truly awesome haha. Good looking lettering too.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Looks great! Ford trucks and Western equipment you can't go wrong


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

M&M Services;788454 said:


> Looks great! Ford trucks and Western equipment you can't go wrong


Amen to that Bro! The best 2 brands..... Uh oh gonna start a war.

Very nice looking truck.


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

*We know better!!!*

There is no war to be started...the SMART people go with Ford and Western...LOL:yow!:


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

that is a great lokking truck!!!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

pushin 4 u;788822 said:


> There is no war to be started...the SMART people go with Ford and Western...LOL:yow!:


Most won't admit it when they are wrong though..... lol

By the way, I bought my 02' 350 from a guy in Plainfield. Nice place.


----------



## Carlito (Jun 24, 2009)

I saw your videos on youtube.
Nice truck!


----------



## FEFMedia (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice looking truck! I like the weatherguard box!


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

The lettering would be a great tool in the winter the summer i would personally not want to look at it


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't know you, but I now hate you for the sole reason I am beyond jealous of that setup. I am kidding about hating you but that is an awsome setup and I would love to have something like that someday!! Hope it serves you well!


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

my yachts bigger lol, just kidding, looks like your gonna have some fun! looks like a lariat as well, nothing more comfortable to be in during a blizzard at 3 in the morning. gotta love the sync system!



>


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

That is a nice truck, I wish I could find a good deal on a tailgate spreader for mine, even it was just a tiny one as long as it worked. Have a good season.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Guys them are some sweet trucks and plows. I got a Western last year on my super duty


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

it may look like the front end dips more b/c 350s come with 1" taller blocks in the rear compared to 250s. This gives them more of a raked look


----------



## FEFMedia (Sep 17, 2009)

I have the 2008 and no Sync system!!! damnit.. No honestly I am happy with my sat radio.. the input for my ipod is nice also.. nav is going to be great asset.. sure i paid a pretty penny for the OEM one but hell its a really nice system and keeps everything clean


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i have the 6disc radio, sync, ipod input, sat radio, but no nav system. Ive been looking around to get a oem nav system headunit installed b/c i want to maintain the sync system. how do you like the nav?


----------



## FEFMedia (Sep 17, 2009)

I like my Navigation to be honest. The Audiophile system sounds great. I am looking forward to the winter time in the truck. I need to put a few more things in the truck and I am all set


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I love your truck and graphics!! However, that phone # is impossible to read. Didn't you notice that right away?


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

That's a sweet looking Truck. Makes me really jealous, my 06 doesn't look so good to me now. :crying: Good luck with it. Hope it makes you lots of payup


----------



## DakotaDarron (Nov 15, 2008)

Did he just call that truck a baby step ?????????? Holy crap ive heard it alll!!!!!!!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i realize that your phone IS PROBABLY REFLECTIVE, sorry big fingers , but your not gonna be seen during the day, how many people you see at night that will get your number?

to fix it have them do a little smaller number in black, then it will have a reflective look also , very nice though


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thats an awesome truck! Great plow and spreader too. Now all you needs is stobes. lots of them


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

I gots 4 whelen 90 watt hideaways, one in each front turn signal and I muscled and siliconed the two in the reverse lights.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

/who did your lettering and is it reflective for at night?


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

Unfortunatly they are not reflective, but I like the idea!!! I told my buddy that we need to move the numbers... Maybe next year. My buddy in glen ellyn il, did it. Kasper designs.com


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

hey buddy, ... you left your little manstep down

hahaha jk beautiful truck, but i don't get why you wouldn't put a nice shiny stainless x blade on her.
anyways...good luck out there and have a great season


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

can you send me a link either in a pm or on here i tried everything that i could think of and couldn't bring up a web site


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

try fineline designs.com he might not of changed it yet.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

I LOVE that truck and your setup have a great season with it!!


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

Like the truck, looks sharp, dont know if I would want to see all that lettering on my truck year round...it would be like driving the oscar meyer weiner truck around all year...lol..(except your truck is rediculously nicer then a weiner truck)...Im sure it gets attention though, good marketing tool...moving billboard...only one problem that I can see....I dont know if you noticed, but when your buddy painted your truck for ya someone must have stole your Fisher plow, because theres a lil red express on the front...lol..jk...nice truck, nice lettering, just too flashy for me...good luck this winter and good luck with the twins!


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

T&M that hurts!!! I LOVE my wideout, good thing you roll a ford or i'd rip you a new one. :angry:LOL Thanks for the compliments and at least the twins are getting some sleep. As for the all the other boys runnin diesels...anything I need to do different plowing than with my gassers? This is my first diesel plow truck...I run a diesel at work but no plowing, just wondering if there's any tricks with ALL THAT FORD POWER :laughing:


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

if you have the ford grill cover use it if not the 08 and newer diesels are knowin for getting snow packed in the grill and clogging the airfilter thats about all i can think of


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Very nice set up. Good luck with it.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

nice truck.
any lights in it?


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Fathead...that was a question that I was wondering, my buddies said not to worry about but the old-timers all said to run with a grill cover...and to awnser the other question... I have a 6-port 90watt whelen hideaway system in the turns and back-ups.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Awesome set-up!! Lettering really stands out as well!


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Very nice, looks like you are ready to roll!


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

do you have any videos of your truck with the lights on?


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

No vids of this truck, I do have one of my old truck with the same strobes, but you can't see the pattern real good...looks broken up? ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yo-IvDzwPcw


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

very nice, the lights look pretty good too


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice Professional looking Truck!


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

thank you all!! has anyone plowed with the stock superduty goodyear 20" rubber? and how are they...the $375 nut for bfg at's is a little hard to swallow...and yes i spent all my money on the damn truck.LOL


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Beautiful truck! 

I've got an 08' F350 that I'm getting ready to throw a boss or western on. All my other plows are meyer and sno-ways. 

It has been in the shop at the dealer for 2 weeks due to the left turn signal wiring harness having a short and supposely they are trying to trace down the wire that MAY have a cut in it?? 

crazy


Can't wait to see some pics of your truck plowing


----------

